# studio fix liquid problems...



## Sanne (Mar 19, 2006)

after I read all the good thibngs about studio fix liquid I couldn't resist buying it. 
I wnet to mac, and even though it was a struggle to find the right color, I bought nc20. that was a bit weird, because my first mac foundation was studio fix powder in nc 35, later replaced by studio fix nc 30, and a year later I used nw25 slect spf 15 in nw25
after that foundation i gave up on mac foundations, till friday.

saturday when I put on my foundation (nc 20 liquid studio fix) I looked like an orange, that color was waaaay to orange on me. even my bf saw that the color was wrong, now that's something!!! so I went back, and returned it, and replaced it with the nc15.

just now when I tried to put it on, it looked like shit, it was waaay to light for me, and half of the foundation ended up in my pores instead of on my skin!!! 

I'm going back today again, and if I think I need to return it... I'm sooo frustrated, I want a liquid foundation that stays on all day, just like you girls experienced it!!!


----------



## brandi (Mar 19, 2006)

hmmm thats really odd... too bad it isnt working out for you... i'm usually a nc40/ c4 it really varies throughout the year but this time i ended up with a nw40.... so it does run a little different! but it stays on forever! but i put on prep and prime face before i use any foundation it works wonders!


----------



## lara (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_half of the foundation ended up in my pores instead of on my skin!!!_

 
Sounds like your skin is either too oily (large pores) or not moisturised enough, which is when your skin 'drinks' the foundation because of the moisture content.

Wait at least twenty minutes between moisturising and applying foundation, so your skin can drink up all the moisture without inadvertantly sucking down the foundation as well. If this doesn't help with the pore problem, look at getting a primer - they aren't the be-all and end-all of solving foundation problems, but they _can _help stop foundation from pooling in large pores.

As for the colour problems, sounds like you're an in-betweener - was the nc 20, regardless of the orange, the right shade for your skin? If it was, you can negate the orange by either mixing in a little of the NC15 to create a custom shade, or add a weeny bit of liquid green colour corrector to your orange foundation. Green cancels red (orange). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't be put off by it. Very few people fit an off-the-rack foundation colour, and most people are wearing tints that don't match their skin. More people need to learn the art of making custom foundation mixes, as unfortunately MAC foundations run either _very _orange, or _very _pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 19, 2006)

Mixing seems like a good idea, but life's too short. Try another foundation.


----------



## lara (Mar 19, 2006)

*shrug*

MAC foundations run to the extremes, unfortunately. Mixing them to create wearable colours is just a reality, unless you're really hot on looking like a tangerine or your skin tone is heavily slanted towards yellow or pink.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 19, 2006)

You're right, the colours can look a little strange, something really pale can have an orange tint to it, etc. But you shouldn't have to resort to mixing it unless you're an artist.


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2006)

I tried one of those MAC foundations once, can't remember the name, the one that comes in a long squeeze tube? Studio Finish Matte I believe. Total JUNK! I had to get the absolute fairest shade and it looked yellow on me. I ended up tossing it in the garbage. I'm never trying anymore MAC foundations. Try Bare Esscentuals Minerals foundation! I swear by it now.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 19, 2006)

what are you using to apply the foundation? i've found the only thing i can make studio fix liquid look good with is the 187 brush. i put it on the exact way my MA told me to, the way she did in the store--moisturize with studio moisture fix, applying the lotion directly onto the 187 surface then buff into face. WAIT about 10 minutes, then pour some studio fix fluid onto a palette, and gently buff onto face, also using the 187. now i'm an nc42 and i'm, using nc37 foundation, which isn't exactly my skintone, bu we'll get to that in a second. aafter the foundation, spray a couple sprays of fix+ directly ON your 150 powder brush, then run int through your loose blot powder (i'm using medium dark). it gives your skin an AMAZING glow, and i balance the light foundation by using loose blot powder thats the perfect darker shade on my skin. using a brush dampened with fix+ makes it look amazing and it stays on forever. basically, its taken me awhile to get used to the studiofix liquid, too, and i could never wear it alone, its just been a game of figuring out how to make IT work for ME. now that i've figured that out, i LOVE it. hope it works for ya!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 19, 2006)

I actually haven't had a problem with the new Studio Fix Liquid, I find it easy to work with and give an amazing finish.
Sanne try it once more with the tips above to see if it works for you (I hope it does cause it's lovely).


----------



## peanut (Mar 19, 2006)

This is such a lovely foundation, but it's so important to get the right color. Mine is  close, but not quite. I'm going back to the counter to see if I can get a better match.

And thanks for the tip on the 187 brush. I'm going to try it next time.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 19, 2006)

now i must think whether I want to buy it. I think samples are very good when you change the foundation.


----------



## theraindrops (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi!

Why don't you try Revlon Colorstay Natural in Buff? It doesn't turn orange and is longlasting.


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 19, 2006)

I totally agree with *bellaetoile* and all her tips.  That's the only way I could get it to work.  (and I LOVEEE it now.  it looks flawless and amazing, like velvet for the skin!)  I hate Select SPF now. . .and the cakeyness that comes along w/ it.


also, if the #187 just isn't doing it for you, try buffing it on with the #109.  it works wonders.  HTH!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Sounds like your skin is either too oily (large pores) or not moisturised enough, which is when your skin 'drinks' the foundation because of the moisture content.

Wait at least twenty minutes between moisturising and applying foundation, so your skin can drink up all the moisture without inadvertantly sucking down the foundation as well. If this doesn't help with the pore problem, look at getting a primer - they aren't the be-all and end-all of solving foundation problems, but they can help stop foundation from pooling in large pores.

As for the colour problems, sounds like you're an in-betweener - was the nc 20, regardless of the orange, the right shade for your skin? If it was, you can negate the orange by either mixing in a little of the NC15 to create a custom shade, or add a weeny bit of liquid green colour corrector to your orange foundation. Green cancels red (orange). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't be put off by it. Very few people fit an off-the-rack foundation colour, and most people are wearing tints that don't match their skin. More people need to learn the art of making custom foundation mixes, as unfortunately MAC foundations run either very orange, or very pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!_

 
Hi lara!!
I really have a dry skin, I feel like my face is tearing up after I took a shower, I need to use moisturiser right after I step out of the shower!
I used the foundation like 20 minutes after I used my moituriser, and it felt like my skin was a bit too dry allready, my foundation looked so uneven that I removed it with a lotion wipe, then wiped my face dry with a tissue, applied new moisturiser and applied my foundation right after that again. what you where telling about my skin drinking the moisturiser makes a lot of sense, and I think that was partially the problem.
the other problem was that this was not my color, it was waaaay to light. I went back to mac today, and I exchanged this bottle for a 27 euro's coupon and a sample of nw20. when this isn't the right color also I want my money back, if this will fix the problem, I'll take this color.
I find these foundation colors really weird, they are soo different!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_what are you using to apply the foundation? i've found the only thing i can make studio fix liquid look good with is the 187 brush. i put it on the exact way my MA told me to, the way she did in the store--moisturize with studio moisture fix, applying the lotion directly onto the 187 surface then buff into face. WAIT about 10 minutes, then pour some studio fix fluid onto a palette, and gently buff onto face, also using the 187. now i'm an nc42 and i'm, using nc37 foundation, which isn't exactly my skintone, bu we'll get to that in a second. aafter the foundation, spray a couple sprays of fix+ directly ON your 150 powder brush, then run int through your loose blot powder (i'm using medium dark). it gives your skin an AMAZING glow, and i balance the light foundation by using loose blot powder thats the perfect darker shade on my skin. using a brush dampened with fix+ makes it look amazing and it stays on forever. basically, its taken me awhile to get used to the studiofix liquid, too, and i could never wear it alone, its just been a game of figuring out how to make IT work for ME. now that i've figured that out, i LOVE it. hope it works for ya!_

 
the brush was an obvious nono, so I tried my fingers and later the 187 brush, but by then I was so frustrated nothing would work!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





got6ta go now, I'll back


----------



## absolut_blonde (Mar 19, 2006)

I am not normally a fan of using sponges with foundation at ALL, but it works *really* well with this foundation. Probably because it's so pigmented that a sponge doesn't negate the coverage, it just blends it nicely. I apply with fingers first, and then use a sponge around the edges or any trouble areas, works like a charm.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I tried one of those MAC foundations once, can't remember the name, the one that comes in a long squeeze tube? Studio Finish Matte I believe. Total JUNK! I had to get the absolute fairest shade and it looked yellow on me. I ended up tossing it in the garbage. I'm never trying anymore MAC foundations. Try Bare Esscentuals Minerals foundation! I swear by it now._

 
Studio Matte is my HG! Its an amazing foundation IMO. I mix it with Oil Control Lotion and it lasts all day and stays matte. perfect covergae.


----------



## spendtoomuch (Mar 19, 2006)

I took my studio fix liquid back. It really dried out my face and was very irritating to have on all day.  The color was very light as well, but did darken somewhat after a while.  The next color up was too orange and I couldn't use it.  It doesn't matter about the color anyway because this hurt my face.


----------



## luminious (Mar 19, 2006)

i ordered the 190 brush, and the 187 is too expensive, but will the flirt skunk brush work?


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_i ordered the 190 brush, and the 187 is too expensive, but will the flirt skunk brush work?_

 
honestly, i think the flirt brush might be too flimsy. this is just my opinion though. as a slightly cheaper alternative to the 187, i really like the prescriptives bronzer brush. it's very similar to the 187 and you can often find it at CCOs for just under $23.


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 20, 2006)

I went to MAC today to get color matched for this foundation. Normally I am a NC25 at this time of year in Select and Studio Tech but no shade in SF Liquid worked for me ... the MA said right off the bat that NC25 would be too dark and she was right! So she tried NC 20 - way too yellow and NC 15 was too pasty. The NW shades didn't work any better. It also felt a bit drying on my skin. So ... I passed. She applied in the manner described by bellaetoile and it did go on flawlessly, but obviously not my shade. Oh well ...


----------



## user4 (Mar 20, 2006)

i was actually lucky enough to find a shade that, if it wasnt perfect, i couldnt tell... i dont know what i would be in other foundations but i was an nc35 in SFF... and it blends pretty well for me. i use a sponge just cuz my broke ass cant afford the 190 yet, but i'll get it next week or something... yay :-D


----------



## Sanne (Mar 20, 2006)

this is not the most flattering pic of me hahah buit this shows how yellow the nc20 foundation was on me, I can't believe that I didn't see it, even though it was night and there was no natural light...I mean come on!!!

now I have nw20, and to be honoust, i like the color!!

I'm going to post my fotd in a sec, and you can see that nw20 still is kinda yellow on me...weird...


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG Sanne! That is exactly what the NC20 looked like on me! Like I had gone into liver failure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  not a nice look. The NW20 in your FOTD is a much better match for you!


----------



## Raerae (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok... Been using this foundation for over a week now...  Long post LOL...

two things that I found helped a LOT when applying this foundation...

*Correct Application:*  Keep it really really light on your brush...

I can get two looks from the same foundation when using this, so application is key when applying this...

I use a drop about the size of 1/2 of a pea... I put that on the top of a Oil of Olay moisturizer cap (since i can flip it and use the inside to wash my brush after I'm done), but I'm sure you could use anything to mix the foundation on...

I also grabed the 187 brush (brush details below, and why the 187 rocks for this foundation).  I spray my brush with a few spritz's of FIX, and then swirl the brush around the top of the cap, spreading out the foundation thinly over the cap, as well as my brush.

For the actual application, i work on my entire face at once.  I very lightly apply a few passes on my right cheek, then chin/neck, then left cheek, nose, forhead.  At this point I basically have light foundation stripes across my face from the white feather like tips on the 187 brush.  I keep going in this circle until I have a light coat on my face, applying more pressure as the brush has less and less foundation on it.  At this point I'm still haven't used any more foundation than what was on my brush when I started.

*187 Brush Plug:*  Once thing that's neat about the 187 brush, is that initially when it's wet, the white tips are all clumped together into a bunch of little points.  As the amount of foundation is reduced on the brush, the white tips expand until it looks almost like a powder brush.  So initially while at the begining I was applying foundation in little stripes, by the time I've done a few circles on my face, the tips have expanded, and it's buffing my entire face.  The stripes of foundation first applied are buffed out to leave a light finish on my face.  I also use less pressure when applying the foundation in the begining when the brush is wet, as compared to when it's dry, i'm firmly buffing my face.

If any areas are not covered properly, i just go back to the moise (but not wet) foundation thats on my cap, and get a light coat on my brush (doesn't clump the brush like the first application) and buff out those areas.  Remember, to do my entire face, i've only used a drip about the size of 1/2 a pea (sometimes I dont even use it all).

Once thats done, i use the same 187 brush in my blot powder (it's dry at this point due to how little foundation I use to do my face) And lightly go over my face.  Even though my Blot Powder is a NW20, it looks visibly lighter than the foundation and it totally matches my color once both foundation and blot powder are on my face.  Gives a great glow.

Couple of spritz's of FIX to set the blot powder, and I'm good to go.

This stuff is so amazing, i fell asleep the other night w/out taking off my foundation, and even after sleeping with cheeks to pillow both sides after tossing and turning, my foundation still looked good in the morning when I looked in the mirror b4 my shower.  I could have just walked out the door had I been rushed LOL...

*Incorrect Aplication:*  Using way to much foundation...

The first few times I tried using this, I poured way to much onto my mixing cap.  Since I was a powder user b4 this, I had to re-learn application.  

I was basically starting on the right side of my face, and working to the left, giving full coverage as I went.  End result?  *Orange Face*.  My face was visibly darker than the rest of my body. Same foundation, totally different look.

I think this foundation works like a powder and a liquid, which is why so little works wonders.  Since it almost buffs itself out over your face as it dries.  This may also be why people who are not using the 187 brush may be having more difficulty when applying this foundation.  Since if you use a normal powder brush your going to get a thick application on the first pass, unlike the "stripes" I get while using the 187, that buff/blend onto my face as I work in circles.  If you have a solid application, there is no where for the foundation to buff it self out onto, since your completely covered, and your also applying more foundation than is really needed for that location of your face.

When I was getting orange face, I was using more than the 1/2 a pea I'm using now, and even going back and getting more to give full coverage at the start, rather than latting the foundation spread itself out as it dried, giving full, but light coverage.

Hope this helps...


----------



## BabyFu18 (Mar 20, 2006)

If you use such a small amount, the 1/2 pea thing, will you be able to cover scars or marks, etc.?  It seems like with such a little bit of foundation to start with that the coverage would be sheer and cover nothing if it's spread out so much.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats what the concelor stick is for


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 21, 2006)

i love this foundation..i use the 190 then buff with the 109


----------



## litlaur (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabyFu18* 
_If you use such a small amount, the 1/2 pea thing, will you be able to cover scars or marks, etc.?  It seems like with such a little bit of foundation to start with that the coverage would be sheer and cover nothing if it's spread out so much._

 
I also use a small amount all over my face, then I go back with a concealer brush and pat on red areas, zits, etc...for thicker coverage

I've just never found a concealer I liked, so this works really well for me.


----------



## Tessigrl (Mar 21, 2006)

I just got this yesterday. I was a little skepticle about going in the NW colors as I've always worn NC15. I must say that this foundation is my new favorite. I dotted it on and then blended with the 187 and then sprayed some fix+ and then used the sheer select loose powder and I love the way my skin looks today. Of course I am curiose to see how it looks when I get home from work. I usually use BE foundation, but I think this is my new favorite


----------



## Trax (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah I usually wear an NC20 in all my MAC foundations (Full Coverage, Select, Hyper Real) and it was way too yellow for me, so I'm an NW20 in Studio Fix Liquid, but I do love the color, it's perfect for me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_





this is not the most flattering pic of me hahah buit this shows how yellow the nc20 foundation was on me, I can't believe that I didn't see it, even though it was night and there was no natural light...I mean come on!!!

now I have nw20, and to be honoust, i like the color!!

I'm going to post my fotd in a sec, and you can see that nw20 still is kinda yellow on me...weird..._


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_*shrug*

MAC foundations run to the extremes, unfortunately. Mixing them to create wearable colours is just a reality, unless you're really hot on looking like a tangerine or your skin tone is heavily slanted towards yellow or pink._

 
Totally agree...sometimes you have to mix more than 1 color to get a shade that matches your skin tone...as an MA, my big thing, more than anything else, is that the foundation match perfectly.  I myself am in between shades and ended up mixing NW 25 and NC 20 to get my color...


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 23, 2006)

I am really loving this foundation.  I think it's my new fave.  I have been an NC30 in all of MAC's foundations/powders and I am still an NC30 with the Studio Fix Fluid.  I know that a lot of people are moving up and down with their colours though.  I put it on using the #190 brush and that's it!  I don't set it with powder and I love the way it still looks hours later.  The coverage is amazing.


----------



## vivsha (Mar 23, 2006)

wow, there are such great instructions on how to use this! i bought this in nc37 and i am NC40 otherwise. would i be able to use my prescriptives bronzer brush instead of 187?


----------



## MACreation (Nov 7, 2006)

I was told by my only male MAC mua that it has to do with the monthly cycle.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 7, 2006)

i like this foundation
i use nw15 and sometimes in some light i look far too orange and just yuck but then in different light in a different room i look v pale
its strange
this foundation is hell for my nose, ive had problems with a bumpy nose ever since i was 11/12 and plastered on make up for theatre and wore it for hours and hours
so i apply a diff foundation for my nose 
but everywhere else its fine


----------



## lovemetodeath (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not sure about this foundation yet, somedays i love it, others i hate it. The only other foundation i have used was select spf in NC25, but as it got to winter i went to get the SFF and was colormatched for NC15. I use the 188 brush for best effect (i don;t have a 187 yet) and am pretty pleased with the coverage and finish and it's lasting quality's but I'm also dubious about the colour. I think if i go up it's going to look too orange but the NC15 makes me look very pale, maybe i need to mix the colours too. At the moment i just use a bronzer to warm me up a bit.

I've been trying some other foundations including colorstay in buff, clinique repairwear in bare buff, and prescriptives flwaless skin in cream. The colorsatay makes me look even sicker, and the clinique and prescriptives are a little too dark but i can get away with them.


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabyFu18* 

 
_If you use such a small amount, the 1/2 pea thing, will you be able to cover scars or marks, etc.?  It seems like with such a little bit of foundation to start with that the coverage would be sheer and cover nothing if it's spread out so much._

 
A small amount will cover...you need to blend it to death and then spot apply (lightly) on any areas that need additional coverage...you don't want to go for the spackled look...


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 8, 2006)

I love this foundation but NC42 is just that little bit too light for me. I do not want to sit and mix shades every morning, my makeup application takes too much time as it is!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 8, 2006)

i agree with with Lara about customblending the foundation for a perfect match. believe m doesn't take much time. I just pump some out of the botle and mix it with my brush, apply and buff it on my face that's it!. No hard work or anything. Once you know how much you need of a certain color it's easy to do. I would say when you have the time, practice and you will get the hang of it and be ready in no time. I don't know maybe it's easy for me to say being a mua (but i believe everyone can do it realy). But even years ago when i was a teen starting with my mu i blended difrent shades cause it was so damn hard finding a color for my skintone. Mixing 2 or 3 difrent shades, trying to make a good color for me. Sometimes you have to give it a go.

Keep in mind that most people have difrent color depending weather it's summer, winter or in between. I mix my nc44 with a drop of nc45, during summer i only used nc45 and now nc44 is turning yellow on me . I may have to get a lighter shade to mix with my nc44, but for now i can balance it with my studio fix nc43 and it looks good (for now).
I have to see what happens later on in the winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Go to mac and let them help you out with it, go get some samples


----------



## madkitty (Nov 8, 2006)

is there any difference between the 187 and 188?


----------



## Tash (Nov 8, 2006)

I must be one of the lucky ones.  I can use NC15 (I'm horribly pale) and it turns out perfect on me.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 8, 2006)

I love the way this foundation feels but hate the way it looks. It's too golden on me. I'm a NC45.


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_I must be one of the lucky ones.  I can use NC15 (I'm horribly pale) and it turns out perfect on me._

 

You're not alone!! 
I am terribly pale, and have the kind of skin that needs a yellowy foundation, so this is perfect for me. 

I either apply it with a brush or my fingers, over Prep + Prime Skin. 

Its the best foundation I have ever used and I have tried a few!


----------



## calbear (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_i agree with with Lara about customblending the foundation for a perfect match. believe m doesn't take much time. I just pump some out of the botle and mix it with my brush, apply and buff it on my face that's it!. No hard work or anything. Once you know how much you need of a certain color it's easy to do. I would say when you have the time, practice and you will get the hang of it and be ready in no time. I don't know maybe it's easy for me to say being a mua (but i believe everyone can do it realy). But even years ago when i was a teen starting with my mu i blended difrent shades cause it was so damn hard finding a color for my skintone. Mixing 2 or 3 difrent shades, trying to make a good color for me. Sometimes you have to give it a go.

Keep in mind that most people have difrent color depending weather it's summer, winter or in between. I mix my nc44 with a drop of nc45, during summer i only used nc45 and now nc44 is turning yellow on me . I may have to get a lighter shade to mix with my nc44, but for now i can balance it with my studio fix nc43 and it looks good (for now).
I have to see what happens later on in the winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Go to mac and let them help you out with it, go get some samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Being a woman of color, most of us have to mix and match (and have had to for years).  Even supermodels talk extensively abot showing up at shoots and not having a color to suit them so they began mixing on their own and got good and quick at it.


----------



## metalkitty (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_is there any difference between the 187 and 188?_

 
The 188 is smaller and better for things like blush and highlighting compared to the bigger and more dense 187. HTHS.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I love the way this foundation feels but hate the way it looks. It's too golden on me. I'm a NC45. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Niki, 
Have you tried NW40? I'm also an NC45 and cannot get it to work.  NC44 makes me look too pink and forget about NC42.  NW40 blends in the best for whatever odd reason!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2006)

I also do this and it gives me such a natural look. A tiny bit goes a long way. The kabuki brush is great for buffing this in. I absolutely love this foundation.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 

 
_i love this foundation..i use the 190 then buff with the 109_


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Hey Niki, 
Have you tried NW40? I'm also an NC45 and cannot get it to work. NC44 makes me look too pink and forget about NC42. NW40 blends in the best for whatever odd reason!_

 
I didn't think of that. I will get a sample of it this weekend and try it out. Thanks hun!!!!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_As for the colour problems, sounds like you're an in-betweener - was the nc 20, regardless of the orange, the right shade for your skin? If it was, you can negate the orange by either mixing in a little of the NC15 to create a custom shade, or add a weeny bit of liquid green colour corrector to your orange foundation. Green cancels red (orange). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!_

 
Good info about the orange...How do you make a foundation more or less pink?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok guys, i want to try mixing shades to get the perfect Studio Fix fluid for me. NC42 is the closest at the moment and it looks perfect in some lights but in general it is too light for me, but the 'yellowness' of it is just spot on.
I got a sample of NC45 to try out some mixing to make it slightly more tanned - did i do the right thing by getting the next shade up to mix it with? Or should i have got another shade?


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 12, 2006)

This isn't a matter of colour, but since it's a SFF question, I thought I'd post here.

My skin's started clearing up since using Studio Mist - not saying that's the reason, just a fact - so I tried using my SFF sample again because when I last used it my skin was flaking and I noticed SFF applied a bit splotchy.  Unfortunately it still applies splotchy.  I apply with the 187, usually with Fix+.  I've sprayed tons and it's better but still a bit splotchy, especially my nose.  I've used MAC Matte, Smashbox Photofinish and Chanel's primer (forgot the name) but none of them have really worked - the splotchiness is still there.  I moisturize, and if anything my skin is on the oily side.

Has anyone else had a similar problem?  Is there a solution?  I like Studio Mist but the colour is slightly off and it's pricey. =T


----------



## Potentially_me (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys the problems you are experiencing with studio fix fluid may be down to application methods, fix fluid looks very good if you build it up in light layers.  I personally use it with 187# stipple brush and buff it on to the skin and then spray some fix plus to help the foundation set. Then from there you can continue to build up your coverage with it. 

The benifts of using the brush are that it helps to diffuse the foundation over the skin, so that you dont get heavy coverage upon application initially.

Because fix fluid contains film formers it helps to build up your coverage from light to full. Its an amazing foundation and i love it.  I hope my comment have helped.


----------



## Potentially_me (Apr 20, 2007)

Bla wah, later on this summer, MAC are bringin out a product called chraged water, which is an amzing product that is a spray like fix plus. IT helps the foundation stick to the skin, it acts like a humecants and sucks it into it.... There is three of them comming out, find out which one is suitbale for you and try it, over your moisturiser  but under your primer.. Also use an exfoliator once a week. xxxxxxxx


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 20, 2007)

if thats your picture you are using as your user pic then i personally wouldnt use an NC on you. i would use an NW... some people who are normally nc sometimes have to use nw in fix fluid.


----------



## tania_nia (Apr 29, 2007)

This stuff straight out of the bottle looked down right wrong on me but I loved the way it felt. So bad that my boyfriend was like "are you ok, you look really pale!" My solution is to mix this with some moisturizer and then apply blot powder over top to finish. If I have blemishes or whatever then I spot apply because I also can't stand concealer. I get light coverage, natural looking skin, and no pitty from the boyfriend!


----------



## dp3 (Aug 20, 2007)

i just got studio fix fluid yesterday along with oil control lotion and prep + prime. I'm having problems with the application, where it's hard to blend. I'm used to using Studio Fix Powder. I'm going to pick up some sponges and brushes today and see how it goes. 

As for the color match, I'm and NC30 in Studio Fix Powder and I got NC25 for Studio Fix Fluid. The MUA said for me to go w/ the lighter shade b/c the color will darken w/ the oils in my skin.

UPDATE: 

Studio Fix Fluid didn't work for me. I couldn't get it to blend right and the color is too light. Also, I think the oil control lotion irritated my skin and made it too dry. I'm sticking with my Studio Fix Powder and Studio Moisture Fix.


----------



## AKsnoangel (Aug 28, 2007)

I used Studio Tech for years and always wanted more coverage.  I stayed away from the liquids though because I perceived them as more difficult to apply well.  My MA recommended SFF and I am in love with this product.

I apply my serum and moisturizer and then give it at least 5 minutes to set (so key!).  Then I apply Prep + Prime.  I use Studio Finish concealer and then apply the foundation with the 116 brush.  Like another poster mentioned, I apply it directly to the brush and lightly brush it on my forehead, cheeks, chin and nose.  Then blend, blend, blend.  It is certainly possible to use too much and look like a big clay face.  A little goes a long way.  Finally, I finish with MSFN in areas where I tend to get oily.

I have combination skin and the SFF gives me a flawless finish without settling or caking.  It even holds up well in the midwest heat and humidity.  I haven't had any issue with a yellow cast either.  I couldn't be more satisfied with this foundation.  HTH.

Blonde, blue eyes, NC25.


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 29, 2007)

you look like an nw20 to me in fix fluid.

just a tip here but you arent going to be the same color in every foundation. everything runs different so its always better to just get rematched every time you try something


----------

